# pancreatitis & steroids - help me out



## welshwizard (Feb 7, 2005)

I am almost 4 weeks into my first cycle and I was rushed into hospital on Tuesday as I could not breathe and really thought my time had come.

Consequently it materialised that I had developed inflammation of the pancreas which I was informed is a pretty serious condition.

It seems the 2 main causes for this condition in the Western world are alcohol and gallstones of which neither were attributed to my condition. It was at this point and to avoid further invasive tests that I had to come clean with the doctors and tell them of my cycle and they confirmed that they could be 95% sure that steroids was the cause. My attack happened pretty much after my weekly deca injection.

I came home this morning after being prodded and poked and feel quite tender but I aim to go training later after I manage to get some food in me.

My cycle was 25mg dianabol/day, 400mgs deca week and 250 test e but in the last week I decided to drop the deca to 200mgs/week. I was also taking 20mg tamoxifen daily with vit B6 and milk thistle tabs. Diet is in check.

With the exception of the obvious water retentions I was relatively happy with my gains since the start of the course and everything was looking good.

Now my dliemna is I have 7 250 ml amps of test e left, 1 250ml of deca and 100 5mg dianabol tabs left along wioth the tamoxifen. If I can I want to finish my cycle but only if someone knows for sure what was the contibutory factor to my pancreatitis out of the 4 drugs I was taking so I can leave these out. Ideally I would like to drop the deca, dianabol and finish the test e ?

I have had a mild attack so my doctors will want to see me again in about 6 weeks time and have stongly advised me not to take any more steroids which they obviously would. What they probably will not tell me is if it was likely to be one over the other that caused it so this is where you guys come in.

Please bear in mind that this condition can be life threatening if the syptoms get worse so you will understand that while I value any opinions you can make on this subject please, please DO NOT advise which drug was the cause unless you are sure.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

welsh wizard said:


> It was at this point and to avoid further invasive tests that I had to come clean with the doctors and tell them of my cycle and they confirmed that they could be 95% sure that steroids was the cause.


Why do u wanna continue??

cut ur losses mate...give ur body time to recover from that...ur body will be in a state of shock for quite a while aswell as the pancreas probably still being inflammed...save the gear thats enough for a little cycle a few months down the line when ur better


----------



## welshwizard (Feb 7, 2005)

Good advice bro, thanks, I'll go for a few months natural training.

What do y and you think when I return.

I have a bottle of 100 5mg tabs of dianabol that I was never really fussed on in the first place, a 250ml amp of deca that I will be too scared to take as my attack came after taking this, and the tamoxifen that I know is defintely linked to my syptoms so I will not take this again either. This is not a lot so I am going to bin these.

This leaves me with 7 250ml amps of test e, I will finish this as a short course at a later date but are you aware if this has any link to pancreatitis, I cannot see anything after serching the web so assume i will be ok with this ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no idea what was the contributing factor out of the 3....

sorry mate..maybe some of the more experianced guys on here may be able to help?

biker??hacks??jimmy??big?

out of the 3 i'd say the test is probabaly the safest option as thats based on a natural drug rather than a pure steroid like deca&dbol... my just my opinion


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

Very little info in this link, but it does confirm the involvement of AAS in some cases of pancreatitis.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=7962394

Think I would definitely go with your Doc's advice.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Th article referred to Danazol which from what I can tell is a synthetic hormone so technically a steroid, however it isn't an anabolic steroid so the effects MAY not be similar.

The only people I have seen with acute pancreatitus are alcoholics, other than that I have not seen or noted any cases like yours before.

Here is a nice link with common causes:

http://www.manbir-online.com/diseases/pancrea.htm

I don't think the steroids caused the Pancreatitus BUT I think they could have caused the cause! follow??

WHat I mean is, you may have suppressed your immune system and therefore opened yourself up to infection or perhaps because Dbol are 16aa they will raise cholesterol another cause of pancreatitus.

Ways to avoid this in the future:

Don't do roids! lol

Stay away from 16AA roids perhaps.

Take MIlk thistle, ala etc to protect liver (dubious as to whether this actually works)

Have a balanced clean diet, plenty of vitamins etc, supplement if necessary.

Get plenty of rest and ensure you dont overtrain.

Rule out the possibility that it was caused by something more serious!

HTH

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, to be safe I would drop the gear till this problem gets resolved.

You know that the medical Industry will say it was from the steroids but who really knows for sure?

I would have a good clean diet, dont drink, no gear and drink plenty of water.

I do know that fish oils help with triglicerides.

Did they run tests on you?

Snip from another site:

Glucose: This is the chief source of energy for all living organisms. A level greater than 105 in someone who has fasted for 12 hours suggests a diabetic tendency. If this level is elevated even in a non-fasting setting one must be concerned that there is a risk for developing diabetes. This is an incredibly powerful test and can predict diabetes ten years or more before one develops the strict definition of diabetes which is levels greater than 120. It is elevated in diabetes, liver disease, obesity, pancreatitis, steroids, stress, or diet. Low levels may be indicative of liver disease, hypothyroidism, or alcoholism

Optimal Adult Range: 87.5

I also keep reading about a fatty liver and alcoholism, diabetes, B-vitamin deficiency.

Best bet is to get off of the gear now. I would think if anything were suspect it would be the D-Bol but I am no doctor and this is just my opinion.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

IMHO - I would do the above... here is how I would write it out.

1. drop all gear and most supplements

2. go on a clean balanced diet such as my diatia, maybe the zone, isocaloric diet ect. But overall clean.

3. I would add in supplement wise...

fish oils (fisol by natures plus) 12 caps a day spread

apple pectin (twinlabs) 6 tabs a day spread

whole food vitamins (source of life mini tabs by natures plus) 4 a day spread

as far as alcohol and the liver, it is actually shown that a small drink (thats 2 oz of wine) a day actually helped speed liver healing and levels. (BUT never I mean never do this without doctor supervision if being treated for it. problem is most docs are too moronic to see the benefit and will not allow you to try it under their care... hence I refuse to practice anymore)

back exercise down to just daily conditioning to provide some releif of the stress on the system.

Keep it simple, keep it clean and above all else keep it healthy

temperance is the word here aka moderation

but that is all IMHO only


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, what a sweet post^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^great info here.......


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey cool we all said a similar thing too!

Now thats teamwork 

SD


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

i had an attack of pancreatitus a year ago was in hospital for 8 weeks, mine was caused through alcohol but i do know that oral steriods eg dianabol could cause the problem. injectables dont interfere with the pancreas and if you stick to sensible doses of deca and other less toxic steriods you should be fine. i have used these with no probs and after the attack my pancreas would be sensitive. best advise possible avoid alcohol and be sensible with anything else. good luck mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Old post I know but a gallbladder cleanse is easy and beneficial......

I wonder how Welshwizard is doing?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

D-bol is also 17AA i belive to SportsDoc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

C17AA to be exact


----------



## Wollox (Jun 26, 2010)

I've had chronic pancreatitis and acute pancreatitis and it's the most painful experience and very life threatening and cannot be understated.

In my case it was because of alcohol, most people always focus on the liver which can re-generate cells even if its been abused by layers of alcoholic abuse and roids are no different. But the pancreas is always overlooked time and time again.

When you are treated for pancreatitis you go on a drip because your digestive system needs to be let free for around 7 to 10 days, that means NO FOOD and you can't even drink water as the pancreas is so scarred.

If you really have to do roids, I would simply suggest you don't use tablets as the cons outweigh the gains (in this case) then use vials not tabs as you would bypass the digestive track. If your pancreatits was caused or seemed to be caused by the deca vial or one of the other vials then some research would be worth looking into. All in all there are some great alternatives like DHEA, Whey, Tribulus T, Creatine, Taurine, L-Glut - Peace out:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wollox said:


> All in all there are some great alternatives like DHEA, Whey, Tribulus T, Creatine, Taurine, L-Glut - Peace out:thumbup1:


Alternatives to steroids:confused1:


----------



## freak (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi. Sorry to bring this so late to the table. Its just that i'm googling the condition again as i am suffering again.!

God damn it..! Anyone that has had an attack of this condition will tell you it never really goes for good. you have to use your common sense a little more, cleaner food, no or a lot less booze, orals, insulin, everything.

I'm 12 weeks out from my first show since my attack that put me in hospital for a while back in 2008 after i won the class 1 NABBA Britain. I was told they were going to remove my bloody spleen, i'd never train again, just one more course of gear will kill me..! you know..all the happy stuff..!

Well I'm on reduced carbs now due to my diet and all was well till i started playing around with my malto after training. Seems i cant take big hits of the stuff.

And high carbs at any meal in the off season to give me that horrible pain. This is prob no use at all to anyone but i'd just like to say with the right mental attitude, common sense and listen to your body..! Things can be worked around.

If i was clever enough to add a pic i would..Sorry .I'm 12 weeks out. I feel i'm bringing something improved this time. See you all soon.

I wish all good health, train hard and be happy.!

Russ Freakley


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Use the advanced button then manage attachments, you add the attachment, then upload, then you are done.

I dont have a spleen due to a car crash, it wont affect your workout at all, I also fractured some vertabra and I am still fine.

I find lack of activity and training ages me terrible and I get stiff and fat, dont let that bother you mate, you can live a happy, healthy life without the spleen, the bone marrow takes over.


----------

